# Help! Ignition key tumbler loose-- causing radio to turn off when I hit a bump in the road!



## FHATTCATT (Dec 23, 2003)

The topic title pretty much says it all--
Having problems with the radio cutting off in my 95 GTI VR6. All the connections on my Alpine 7893 receiver are good-- Pretty sure I have the problem nailed down to a loose key tumbler....
If the key in the ignition moves from having hit a bump my stereo cuts out. Sometimes it comes immediately back on other times I have to wiggle the key a little bit to find the "sweet spot." Whatever is loose in there is also tied in with my door open warning because when the radio cuts off the warning chime also cuts off. Also, once my engine cut off... not good....
The connection behind the tumbler I believe is fairly tight. I removed it to check it out and put dielectric grease on it before clicking it back into place.
EDIT: I am now 99% certain that the problem is the key tumbler. How do you replace the key tumbler on a 95 tilt steering airbagged GTI? I don't have a Bentley manual, yet. Any pics that you might have about this would really help. I have heard drilling is involved-- exactly where?
THANKS!










_Modified by FHATTCATT at 12:36 PM 2-20-2004_


----------



## Mike_A316v (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Help! Ignition key tumbler loose-- causing radio to turn off when I hit ... (FHATTCATT)*

i had this happen on my 95 its the conection in the back simple fix just use to zip ties and wrap around back to the tumbler and make as tight as posible
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FHATTCATT (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Help! Ignition key tumbler loose-- causing radio to turn off when I hit ... (Mike_A316v)*

Are you saying do zip ties wrapped all the way around to the front of the tumbler so that it pulls the connection into the tumbler? I think my connector is in there pretty tight already. I am not sure zip ties would pull it in tighter. If I am mistaken about what you are suggesting-- let me know! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Help! Ignition key tumbler loose-- causing radio to turn off when I hit ... (FHATTCATT)*

Im lost over here ...
Do you have your head unit wired so it can turn on ONLY when the car is on the "On" position? Wouldnt this cause to shut the car off too?.
A simple solution would be to have the head unit wired to another constant 12volt source (like hazard lights).
Its pretty late so i didnt read the whole post, but do you have the OEM or an aftermarket head unit? (make/model?)


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Help! Ignition key tumbler loose-- causing radio to turn off when I hit ... (Mex gti)*

Just read you have an Alpine H/U ....
May i suggest replacing your ignition cylinder if defective? I had this problem in my MK2 and boy it was a pain in the ass, it once shut the car off while driving and taking a sharp turn, needles to say i struggled without power steering and a recently lit cigarrete in my mouth


----------



## silentfilmaker (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Help! Ignition key tumbler loose-- causing radio to turn off when I hit ... (FHATTCATT)*

I had exactly the same problems with the radio cutting out and then I noticed the door chime was not working. (Not that I care)I read about the complex directions on fixing the ignition switch and opted for a diff solution.
I rewired the Pioneer headunit to the cig lighter ;but I always wonder if any other electronics besides the door chime is not operating.Does Anyone know?


----------

